# تركيبة ومكونات عجينة احبار الطباعة المائية وال بلاستيزول



## adihamo (28 سبتمبر 2013)

رجاء من الاخوة الكرام المهندسين وضع تركيبة ومكونات عجينة احبار الطباعة المائية وال بلاستيزول التى تستخدم فى الطباعة بالسلك سكرين على التى شيرتات 

وطريقة التحضير

المسمى الانجليزى لها هو 

waterbase ink 
plastisol ink

رجاء لاامر مساعدتى لحاجتى الشديدة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ثكنر hmc 2 جم (هيدروكسى ميثيل سيليلوز ) افضل من الكاربوكسى ( سى ام سى) ويوجد مغلظ قوام سائل اكريليكى افضل
جاز ابيض (تربنتين معدنى)(سول ال)( زيت شمس) 200 جم 
ماء 800 جم
سيميسول(نون ايونيك)(نونيل فينول n p 9) 10 جم 
يوريا 10 جم
يخلط الكل مع التقليب السريع حتى يتكون القوام الكريمى للعجينه ثم يضاف البندر
بيندر(اكريلك ايملشن ) 300 جم /لتر

يؤخذ من العجينه البيضاء ثم يوضع عليها من البجمنت العجينه حسب درجة اللون المطبوع وحسب تركيز عجينه اللون المستخدمه


----------



## adihamo (28 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يبارك فيك يباشمهندى عبد القادر لو سمحت اتقل عليك 

هل نفس الخليط يستخدم لعمل الحبر البلاستيزول او التركيبة والمكونات مختلفة 

وماهى النسب مثلا لتحضير ا ك جرام من العجينة سواء كان مائى او بلاستزول 

واين اشترى تلك المكونات لو تسمح 

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

اذا كنت من مصر فكل الخامات موجوده فى ش الجيش


----------



## adihamo (9 سبتمبر 2014)

ماهى افضل طريقة لاذابة بودرة التيتانيوم فى الماء او كم هى النسبة 

حاولت اضافة معلقة كبيرة تيتانيوم الى حوالى نصف كيلو عجينة مائية مع التقليب لفترة كبير مع الاسف لم يتم ذوبان البودرة بالشكل المطلوب رغم اضافة نصف كوب من الماء او اكتر قليلا 

ياريت المساعدة يامهندس عبد القادر ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 سبتمبر 2014)

اولا البجمنت لا تذوب ابدا ومهمتتا تشتيت جزيئاتها فى الماءوهذا يحدث باستخدام سيميسول وديسبيرس ن 40موجودين فى ش الجيش او تستخدم زى زمان هكساميتا فوسفات عموما كلها بنسبة ربع كيلو على ال100ك عجينه تقدر تشتت لغاية 50% تيتان واذا طباعة قماش يبقى تيتان اناتاس مش روتيل يفيدك اكتر


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alydar (19 نوفمبر 2014)

اخي الكريم اريد تفاصيل اكثر عن احبار الطباعه المائية و البلاستيكيه لطباعه الحرير و الحبر النافر و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد حاتم محمود (13 يوليو 2016)

اخى الكريم عبد القادر كنت عايز اعرف مكونات عجينه بلاستزول درورى جزاك الله وعافاك اخى العزيز


----------



## احمد حاتم محمود (13 يوليو 2016)

اخى الكريم عبد القادر كنت ععيز اعرف مكونات عجينه بلاستزول ضرورى جداااا ولو فيها ازعاج لحضرتك بلاش جزاك الله وعافاك اخى العزيز


----------

